

15 lines of code isn't cutting it - zacharyb
http://www.axosoft.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/streetlight-effect-agile.jpg

======
shanelja
Couldn't agree more, many is the day where I've done in 100 lines through
sheer luck what should have taken 1,000 lines and had my boss complain my work
rate is too low.

Never mind the fact that it's a highly efficient loop which has saved us hours
of work...

~~~
zacharyb
"many is the day where I've done in 100 lines through sheer luck what should
have taken 1,000 lines and had my boss complain my work rate is too low. Never
mind the fact that it's a highly efficient loop which has saved us hours of
work..."

Which is quite typical and unfortunate with bosses/organizations that can't
grasp the big picture.

